# Sudwala & VRS (Vacation Recreational Services)



## JEFF H (May 5, 2012)

VRS (Vacation Recreational Services (Pty) Ltd), This company is currently the management company of 23 timeshare resorts in SA and is taking over Sudwala.
Does anyone know what kind of reputation this company has?


----------



## carl2591 (May 6, 2012)

*VRS (Vacation Recreational Services ) Sudwala*

has anyone verified this with niky at sudwala. I got info from them last week or so and it was still royal hospitality. 

sent message to niky to verify.


----------



## catwgirl (May 9, 2012)

*I Received this last week*

Edited to say:  Sorry!  I didn't see that this was already posted below.  



DATE: - 02 MAY 2012
Dear Sudwala Lodge Member
RE: NEW MANAGING AGENTS – SUDWALA CHALETS SHARE BLOCK LIMITED
We would like to take this opportunity to advise you that after many successful years as director and shareholder of RHS, Niky Watt has decided to pursue other ventures, and as a result has sold her shares in RHS to another management company operating in the timeshare industry. The name of the new shareholder of RHS is a company called VRS (Vacation Recreational Services (Pty) Ltd), which company is currently the management company of 23 other timeshare resorts and as a result, brings with it a wealth of knowledge to build on the very successful work done by Niky and her team in the past.  In addition thereto, Albert Rapp, the director and shareholder of Sudwalaskraal Complex (Pty) Ltd has also sold his shares to an entity, Lenian Trust, which operates within the Univision Group of companies. The new shareholder has various plans for the reinvention of the Kraal Complex and we look forward to positive results from this area as well.
VRS will operate under the RHS banner and the contact details are as follows:
Property Administration Division
Tel: 087 805 2500
Fax: 012 996 0556
Email: propertyadmin@oaks.co.za
Should you have any enquiries, please note that these will be dealt with from the relocated offices in Pretoria and the staff have been trained and informed as to the Sudwala Lodge operation. However, we do envisage that there will be a learning curve and we therefore request your patience and understanding should there be any queries during the hand over phase.
As a Board, we welcome Marjorie Forssman and her team and we look forward to them building on the success achieved to date by Niky and her team.
Please note that Cameron remains the Resort Manager and we wish him every success with his new supporting structure.
Regards
Board of Directors
Sudwala Chalets Share Block Limited


----------



## Born2Travel (May 9, 2012)

Sudwala is the last SA week we own.  I sold or gave back two others, but kept this one since working with Niky to pay fees made it pretty easy.  I hope it isn't time to let this one go too.  I sure hope this company has a decent reputation.


----------



## carl2591 (May 10, 2012)

that explains why no response from Niky. Guess she has moved on. 

Well niky if you happen to read this post thanks for all the great years you have given to the owner of Sudwala Lodge. You will be missed and good luck going forward..

farewell


----------



## catwgirl (May 10, 2012)

I agree.  Niky was the best.


----------

